
Sans Bullshit Sans - areski
http://www.sansbullshitsans.com/
======
LukeB_UK
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111447)

------
centizen
The accompanying article by the developers has a really good explanation of
how they pulled this off and font hacking in general. And if one was so
inclined, it outlines all the steps necessary to add more buzzwords to the
font.

[http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-
sans/](http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-sans/)

Here's the git if you want to play around with it:

[https://github.com/RoelN/SansBullshitSans](https://github.com/RoelN/SansBullshitSans)

~~~
Roodgorf
The magicNumber entry of the "head" table caught my eye, but I'm unable to
find anything about what it's there for beyond "Set to 0x5F0F3CF5." Does
anyone know any more about what purpose this serves, or is it just some
solution to something that is never really explained?

------
pascalmemories
Sadly, "collaboratively re-envision the quantum paradigm on an ongoing basis"

only had vision turned to "bullshit".

I'd have though "paradigm" was way more likely than "vision" to score as
useless bollocks to censor.

There's a long way to go if vision is all it picked up !

I do like the concept though... A lot.

~~~
erbo
"paradigm shift" gets turned into "BULLFUCKINGSHIT," so I guess you need the
full phrase to trigger it.

------
ericmo
Doesn't work, I wrote "Meticulously hand crafted by PixelAmbacht" and all of
it got through!

------
shogun21
Tried Weird Al's Mission Statement. Only got ~10% of the words.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyV_UG60dD4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyV_UG60dD4)

~~~
erbo
I did that too.

In particular, it doesn't seem to distinguish capitalization right. It
appropriately turned the line "We must monetize our assets" into "We must
BULLSHIT our assets," but left the capitalized versions ("Monetize our
assets") alone.

------
sixdimensional
This reminds me of "BullFighter" which doesn't exist anymore - it was a BS-
detector plugin for MS Word made by Deloitte (ironically).

Here is archive.org's version of the old website:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130827041102/http://www.fightth...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130827041102/http://www.fightthebull.com/bullfighter.asp)

------
MarcScott
Previously on HN

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111447)

------
mathgenius
I would like a reverse-bs plugin so that when i'm trying to write punchy copy
and don't feel very enthused about it i can have the freedom of using some
very cathartic verbiage instead.

------
outworlder
Tried 'innovation' and 'innovative'. Nothing happens.

These are one of the world's biggest bs offenders nowadays.

edit: 'innovate' works.

------
jfmercer
This is magnificent.

------
worik
Functionality?

~~~
Ysx
Criticism.

